# No hop flowers yet



## trustyrusty (7/2/18)

Hi according to growing guide I should see something now. No flowers or signs of anything. 2 year growth. What should I see other than leaves, runners ? Think I might sell rhizomes off end of season to pay for water ... 2 pots both the same stage. Kent golding and cascade, thanks


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/2/18)

Are you fertilizing? Try some soluble Sulfate of Potash. Or fertilizer blends that promote flowering. To be safe make it half dose or less in hot weather and add to all your watering you give them. What location are you?


----------



## trustyrusty (7/2/18)

Yes I have used general fert. and some blood and bone, couple of times and at beginning.. south coast nsw thanks


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (7/2/18)

How high are they tied up? had mine for six year and finally getting flowers. Tied them up higher than usual and they've taken off. Dunno if thats the reason why but can't hurt to try.


----------



## trustyrusty (7/2/18)

About 3m, 6 years... !!!

How do you create rhizomes  ?


----------



## koshari (7/2/18)

First year grower chiming in. 4 fuggles and 4 cascades. 2 cascades going berserk full of burrs. The other 2 cascades and fuggles not even laterals. All same soil pots and fertilizer. Go figure.


----------



## fungrel (7/2/18)

Can you post some photos of the pot, plant and location


----------



## trustyrusty (8/2/18)

Hi Not ideal conditions about 2.8 m tall, is this the start of a flower or just another lateral? (Close up image) BTW they did have one day of huge heat but did recover well..I do have foil on base of pots to keep temp down. Think this will be last go, unless I have a garden and a pergola that needs shade. To me would be the best shade clothe as it would die in winter when you need the sun to keep warm


----------



## koshari (8/2/18)

trustyrusty said:


> Hi Not ideal conditions about 2.8 m tall, is this the start of a flower or just another lateral? (Close up image) BTW they did have one day of huge heat but did recover well..I do have foil on base of pots to keep temp down. Think this will be last go, unless I have a garden and a pergola that needs shade. To me would be the best shade clothe as it would die in winter when you need the sun to keep warm


The close up image just looks like a lateral forming to me. The burrs are pretty distinctive. You will definatly recognize one when they form. they sorta look like little snow flakes.


----------



## trustyrusty (8/2/18)

So should I see a flower now or not? thanks


----------



## koshari (8/2/18)

I wouldnt give up untill easter. Having said that the ones i have that did flowers cones are really beginning to develop. I did read that the longest day is the signal for them to flower but rocker had 2 batches before xmas however hes up in bne. As the days are getting shorter now every day they dont flower likely means a lot less chance they will come on this year. I also read that they need something like 8 leaves to sense the change of season. 

Seems to be a lot written but i dont think anything is completely conclusive.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/2/18)

Dig a hole in the ground and fill it with potting mix and compost. They get bigger and stronger every year. Growing in pots really restricts them stunting them. Even if you add lots of attention to water and fertilizer pots will struggle to do well. Even in huge pots like 100lt still do as well as in the ground. If neglected they can still do well in the ground.


----------



## fungrel (9/2/18)

If this is the second year, you've got to move it somewhere else. I doubt it will flower in the same location it failed to flower in last year.
Is there a lot of light shining on the plant at night through that window? And is that area concreted?


----------



## trustyrusty (9/2/18)

No light, outdoor tiles... thanks


----------



## Ben Thompson (27/2/18)

My bines are tiny for the most part, first year Chinook, Victoria, cascade, hallertauer, horsbrukker, and Golding's. Not much is happening yet, but its their first year, I've lost a few zomes but that's life. I'll get a frost in about 6 weeks, but I'll start them earlier next year.


----------

